# Population Control (little graphic)



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The spawn is ON!!! Yesterdays super hot temps must have done it. Arived at UL to the sound of thrashing fish in the shallows. Deadicated1 had told me it was on so we went down and had a great hour!! I had a class or we could have wiped em all out. :lol: :wink: Here are some pics. Those suckers are tough and its nice to get a few big spawners out of the lake... The first pics are from a quick trip on Saturday. More pics to come.... If anyone wants to head out tomorrow, I have some time. Let me know.
[attachment=6:30mr0xd8]P1020548.JPG[/attachment:30mr0xd8]
[attachment=7:30mr0xd8]P1020547.JPG[/attachment:30mr0xd8]
[attachment=5:30mr0xd8]P1020550.JPG[/attachment:30mr0xd8]
[attachment=4:30mr0xd8]0519091201.jpg[/attachment:30mr0xd8]
[attachment=3:30mr0xd8]0519091228.jpg[/attachment:30mr0xd8]
[attachment=2:30mr0xd8]0519091246.jpg[/attachment:30mr0xd8]
[attachment=0:30mr0xd8]0519091201-1.jpg[/attachment:30mr0xd8]
Left one for the ants.
[attachment=1:30mr0xd8]0519091248.jpg[/attachment:30mr0xd8]
Get down there and shoot a few! They are a blast and its like hunting three months early!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good work! Keep it up.

Wow, you guys really stuck some hogs.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Holy Cow! Those are massive suckers. Looks like a blast to shoot with bow.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome I hate carp and all they stand for  I don't have a bow..can I use a shotgun or a handgun? :lol: :lol: way to get that garbage out of the lake.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate to sound like a rooky, but I've often wondered, is it leagal to shoot carp with a gun? That would be a blast with a .22 or a shotgun. I know I should probably know the answer to this, but I hate to admit I don't.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, you can kill them with whatever you have handy... best place to do it though is at a really out of the way spot where you won't get in trouble by somebody worried about gunshots. On the lake shore.... that might cause some issues. That would get pretty spendy too I'm thinkin if you had to try and shoot a bunch of carp.... if you don't have a bow, a pitchfork or a bat will work just as well.

Nice job guys (forgot to say that). 20 in an hour Kyle?? Sounds awesome. Wish I could have gone with you tomorrow. Actually, I'm going to call my coach for tomorrow and I thought he said something about no game because of the holiday so if thats the case, I might see if I can come meet you down there for a couple hours or something.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I would check into using a firearm to kill carp. The fishing guidebook lists the ways that you can harvest non-game fish, and none of them are guns. I'm pretty sure it's illegal to shoot fish.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Kill em all! Good work guys!


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

How hard is it to catch them with fishing gear right now?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm heading out in an hour to get some more. I have shot them before in my younger days.  We were down in lakeshore, miles away from anyone. We were shooting clay and the carp were going nuts so we waded out huck fin style and shot a bunch. It was a blast but here are some things wrong with it. 1. Its dangerous, we were shooting 12 guages at like 8 feet. 2. Your not supposed to use lead when shooting at lakes. The bow was cheap and so was the reel and arrow. The carp make awesome catfish bait!! Riley, let me know if you want to run down there soon.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

2fishon said:


> I would check into using a firearm to kill carp. The fishing guidebook lists the ways that you can harvest non-game fish, and none of them are guns. I'm pretty sure it's illegal to shoot fish.


Shotgunning carp isn't as dangerous as with a rifle, but it can indeed still be dangerous.

A rifle shooting into water is *way* dangerous. The rifling in your barrel spins the bullet...when it hits water it will often *ricochet*, continuing on at high velosity in who knows what direction. When the bullet hits the water spinning, it could even actually "bowl" *ricochet* in the water right back at you, killing you rather than the carp. 
One of my high school friends were shooting pot guts in rocks and had a .22 bullet come right back at him drilling him in the chest killing him. Shooting into water with a rifle is much worse, *never *do it.

Baseball bats are a hoot to use for carpin' however. Back in my high school days, in shallow water, we killed 100's of carp with a bat. Major issue is that you need to clean up after yourselves as the stink of dead fish doesn't set well with landowners.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice! That sounds like a blast! I need to get out and take out some carp! hehe :lol:


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job on those carp guys... I need to get me one of those bows and go kill some carp. Death to all those carp.

hounddog


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice fish! well...big fish at least. Me and the wife both have bowfishing set ups and havent been out yet....maybe pineview this weekend! Keep up the slaughter!!!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Back in the '70's we made carp gigs in shop class and others used pitchforks for stickin' UL carp. The flooded fields in the east bay and behind Kuhni's were prime spots. We got ALL medievel on those slimy goldfish. I even had a friend with a '70 El Dorado that would pull his front tires up onto 2 carp, set the park brake and do burnouts. :twisted:


Now that is *******!!! haha Awesome man! that is sweet!
MN PM sent.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Great.....just great Nor-tah and Deadicated1.. :roll: 

Now there will be a shortage of 'fish' burger's at all the fast food drive-ins this year  :wink:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

dont worry 45- i saved you a nice juicy one from tuesday!!! ill make you another one today if you want :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the '70's we made carp gigs in shop class and others used pitchforks for stickin' UL carp. The flooded fields in the east bay and behind Kuhni's were prime spots. We got ALL medievel on those slimy goldfish. I even had a friend with a '70 El Dorado that would pull his front tires up onto 2 carp, set the park brake and do burnouts. :twisted:
> ...


Haha, that is pretty *******. Ive got a buddy that has some property down along the bear river. One night we were out catfishing (Alchohol was involved of course :lol and one of those slimy stinky carp buggars was on the end of my rod(about 10lbs) . I reel it in, my buddy takes it off my hook, Pours about a gallon of gas down its throat & lights it. He throws it over on the dirt road, & my other buddy gets the bright idea hes going to run it over with his truck. Long story short, When he hit the thing at about 40mpg, it got gas all over his tires & undercarraige, About burned our ride home(luckily he had his fire extinguisher :lol: )


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We used to play a fun game called chub baseball along the shores of one of my favorite rivers. After a three day weekend there walking down to the river people recoginzed us and yelled "batters up!"


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nor-tah, reminds me of when I was a kid, had a cousin that lived in Kerns and he would take me out when we would visit, they had some kind of drainage ditches in the fields that had carp in them, I don't think the fields are there anymore, I'm sure it is all housing now.

Great pics.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


 :shock: :lol: Thats a good one! This is turning into ******* games with all these awesome stories!! 
Orvis- Yours is pretty good too!!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of fun! Keep up the good work! Dead Carp = Good Carp.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nor-tah":18siab6y]
> ...


 :shock: :lol: Thats a good one! This is turning into ******* games with all these awesome stories!! 
Orvis- Yours is pretty good too!![/quote:18siab6y]

Dude, that's great! :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey it looks like I might be getting a bow so maybe I can start the fun sooner than I thought! I don't know didly about bows so I was wondering what I should be looking for. My supervisor said she was going to sell one that her husband had. I guess it is like a 60 lb draw or something? I don't know anything so any advice would be awesome!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Back before they did the flood control on the Jordan River, it used to flood all that land around 4700 south and 13-1400 west, just west and north of where the riverboat restaraunt was and the riverboat condos or whatever are now.
We used to go out there in the flooded flats with fish spears, pitchforks, wide mouthed landing nets and whatever else seemed appropriate. 
We would walk in a big loop catching and killing carp for days at a time. Sun up to sun down for like a week.
One time we caught this big azz carp just for fun completely gutted it, gills and all. When we threw it back in, it swam away like it wasn't even hurt. :shock: 

Two hours later we passed through that area again, and a carp took off leaving a wake behind it, I chased him down and pitchforked him, and it was THE SAME CARP WE HAD GUTTED OVER TWO HOURS BEFORE! :shock: _(O)_ -)O(- 
Ended up cutting it's head off to make our point. lol
Over about four years we must have killed thousands if not tens of thousands of carp on those flats. Then they did the flood control and built the Riverboat and all, and there weren't any more carp spawning there.
Oh well I got my first car about then and had other things to play with. hehe


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I was killing carp the other day down at the lake and I have agreed to always throw the shot carp in the dumpsters on my way out. When I walked up to the dumpsters a boater drove by and stopped and watched me chuck all the dead carp in. When I finished the boaters shook there heads in discuss at me and drove off. I just thought what morons do they not watch the news and realize the state is paying millions to get rid of the carp and I am doing it for free.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Artoxx.....way before your time in that same area, there used to be a small area of quicksand. We had to pull an old white horse out of it once. Not too much further downstream from the same area we used to snag carp with large treble hooks and sell them to a neighbor for 10 cents a piece, to plant below her rose bushes. 20 cents a piece was all we could carry, a lot of money when candy bars where only a nickel at Frames Market...


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah I think the cheapest I ever saw candy bars was .15 or .20 and THAT was only in the little tiny mom and pops. Just the opposite of today. As far as I know there wasn't anybody who would have wanted carp while we were totalling them. Would have been nice. 8) 

We never found any quicksand, thank god, but we found the occasional hole. running along full speed in a few inches to a foot of water chasing a carp and focused totally on it, and suddenly in over our heads. (WITH A SPEAR, or a pitchfork, or some other dangerous item. )
That was an eye opener to say the least. In fact we tended to avoid the normal area where the river bank actually was to minimize such occurrences. _(O)_ 
Looking back it is a wonder that none of us broke a leg or sprained an ankle or even tripped over a chenk of fence or barbwire and messed ourselves up.
I think the only injuries any of us ever had was the occasional nick from a knife while we were doing cruel and unusual things to those carp. lol :twisted:
That and bruises and bumps from playing dirt clod wars. Amazing how many times an innocent little dirt clod turned out to be a ROCK! :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> 20 cents a piece was all we could carry, a lot of money when candy bars where only a nickel at Frames Market...


Dude, how did you out run the dinosaurs?! :lol: 8)

Jat- My bow is a 60 pound bow. It should be perfect for you!! Let me know if you want to go shoot some. I can get you set up and killin in no time. You should have seen the shot deadicated1 made tonight and he just started shootin em. You have my number.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sweet! I will give you a call soon!


----------



## rooster2000 (Oct 9, 2008)

when I was kid we lived right by the jordan river and me and my brother would always go fishing and we would always catch these huge carp. we would use rocks or whatever we had to kill them. then one day my brother comes up with this idea that we would tie a rope to the carp and find a big stick or rock then tie the other end to them and throw them back in. It was prety funny cause we would see them swim away and we would come back the next day and would see these moving sticks swimming around it was mean but it was fun. 8)


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Man i need to get myself a new real and head out there!!!


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

The "red neck" and "carp stories" are great. It reminds me of a time when life seemed a little bit slower and perhaps in more balanace. One day in early June we were fishing the Provo River immediately above Deer Creek Reservoir. The high water had passed (pre Jordanelle days)
but the water was still backed up in the pastures. Well fishing for trout was slow and we hadn't intended to kill carp, so no bows, pitchforks or spears. I thought maybe a good stout club would work. I hit one carp over the head several times, in fact I hit him so hard I felt just a bit guilty. We kept wacking carp, had several floating and "dying" or so we thought. All of a sudden they all start reviving and swimming off. I could not believe how hard I had hit them and they still lived. I decided at that time that I wished trout were half as hearty as carp. There used to be a pond further up the river, it was full of carp, good for using trebles and snagging. Sure used to make those old reels sing and then break you off if not careful. I decided at that time carp did provide a little bit of entertainment when trout fishing was slow.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Killed more carp than I care to remember earlier in life, bow, gigs and golf clubs- done it all and done the worst ------- but no shooting carp- you will get a ticket or kill someone- also dispose of them correctly- a dumpster isn't the place to do it. Go smell it the next day and you'll know. I used to throw perch guts in the church dumpster- they weren't too pleased and rightfully so.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree if the dumpster isn't yours then dont dump it in there. But if the dumpster is owned by the harbor and they want them dissposed that way so they arent floating around the harbor then its okay.


----------

